
Show HN: My new CLI homepage - cundd
http://www.cundd.net/
======
conradk
Kudos on implementing this idea :)

It's a bit awkward, to be frank, though. When I type "ls RE<tab>", it
autocompletes to "README" even though there is another file called "REST-for-
TYPO3-rest.cundd.net".

So then I type in the full filename and I get "undefined":

> cat REST-for-TYPO3-rest.cundd.net

undefined

Maybe "cat <filename>" could open the URL in a window or something. It seems
like the only possible thing at the moment is "ls", "pwd" and "cat README".

~~~
cundd
Ok. "Undefined" is not good. :-S For the URL stuff: you can "cd REST-for-
TYPO3-rest.cundd.net". I thought of the links as if they where folders where
you can step into.

~~~
conradk
Oh, now that's cool ! I see you've added a "help" command. And "cd REST-for-
TYPO3-rest.cundd.net" makes a lot of sense now that I can see that "REST-for-
TYPO3-rest.cundd.net" is a directory with the "ll" command.

I like it ! :)

------
mreithub
You might want to add a 'motd' with a little welcome message and a simple
'help' listing the commands and a one liner for each of them (Autocomplete for
some reason didn't work for me - Chrome 48, Mac).

~~~
cundd
I had a bug in the autocomplete. It should be fixed now. Thank you for the
hint. That's a good idea!

